
MySQL 5.1 released as GA with crashing bugs - chaostheory
http://monty-says.blogspot.com/2008/11/oops-we-did-it-again-mysql-51-released.html
======
river_styx
It seems that the MySQL guys are working really hard to give a lot of people
the excuse they were looking for to switch over to PostgreSQL.

~~~
delano
The MySQL people or the Sun people?

~~~
newt0311
According to the article, the Sun people didn't have much to do with the GA
release.

------
bprater
Is GA a common acronym that I completely missed in acronym class? What does it
mean?

~~~
gojomo
I've always heard it as 'General Availability', essentially a synonym for the
time/version of 'official release' -- no longer a beta/preview/release-
candidate.

FCS, for 'First Customer Shipment', is a nearly-analogous term as far as I
know, just preferred by other organizations.

(Both are very similar to the ideas of 'going gold', having a 'golden master',
or 'RTM' [release-to-manufacturing] -- those meaning a final freeze of the
intended release is available, and could be reproduced/'manufactured' as if on
CDs or as box-packaged software. Though of course, the idea of physically
pressing or shipping hard media is increasingly outdated.)

~~~
bprater
Thanks!

